

DO droplet was rebooted and messed up good. - teekert

So, I get an email from Digital Ocean, my droplet was rebooted. I check and my website is off-line, I can&#x27;t SSH into the server... I reply that it is off-line, they send me back a ping series, yes the server is online.<p>I use the vnc option, I can login but it turns out my firewall (ufw) now blocks everything? I reopen the SSH port, it works. Nginx keeps reporting that the config file test failed, I look with Nano, &#x2F;etc&#x2F;nginx&#x2F;nginx.conf is just a bunch of @@@@@&#x27;s (as is &#x2F;etc&#x2F;hostname)... They suggest an fsck...<p>Anybody else experienced this?<p>My Arch Linux Droplet runs in the AMS2 datacenter by the way. My website has been off-line for 6 hours now.
======
stevekemp
Sounds like the host machine paniced/crashed/died, and your guest was killed
rather than being cleanly shutdown.

Once it came up the file-system check was executed where it either repaired or
screwed the file-system further.

I've no experience of this with DO, but certainly with any unclean shutdown
file-system corruption is always a possibility.

What should you do now? Shut down the guest, create a new one, and restore
your backups to it. If you don't have backups consider this a good
justification for starting them. (We all learn that lesson the hard way once,
if you need to be taught more than once you should instead look for a sysadmin
who will set them up for you.)

------
AznHisoka
I tend to stay away from anything that is named "droplets" and "dynos", opting
for dedicated servers from hetzner or OVH instead.

